# Typed form 888? (and not in blocks?)



## piglet (Nov 21, 2010)

My friends had typed out their stat decs instead of writing them down. I am quite worried about this, anyone can clarify if it's okay to send in typed form 888? Plus, some of them didn't use block letters. It was stated " Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS." 

It's neater though, some handwritings are horrible


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much, as long as they are readable!


----------



## piglet (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm worrying over the small details, it's driving me nuts! :S


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

The case officer's seem quite flexible, they will tell you if something is wrong and ask you to fix it - rather than reject your application for a minor detail.


----------



## piglet (Nov 21, 2010)

I hope so, I will call them up tomorrow and ask. I'm almost there, waiting for my boyfriend to finish his stat dec and form, and we're off to certify documents and submit on Monday!


----------

